# devise cartes prépayée



## bilfixion (28 Octobre 2013)

bonjour
j'aimerai savoir si je peut utiliser des cartes itunes prépayées par exemple en $ dans mon comte fr, ou bien dois je utiliser seulement les cartes en euro?
merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (29 Octobre 2013)

Tu dois utiliser des cartes DU PAYS concerné. Donc, même si c'est en euros de Belgique ou d'Espagne, ça ne marchera pas en France.


----------



## bilfixion (29 Octobre 2013)

d'accord, merci pour votre réponse


----------

